# How was your first day of school?



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Seems like a lot of people started this week, so how'd you all handle your first day? Anything good, bad, or interesting happen?


----------



## kittenamos (Jun 23, 2011)

The only thing I'm worried about is a 10 minute presentation I will have to give for one of my art history classes later in the year.  :hide I'm not looking forward to that . . . 

But other then that, I'm really excited about my classes and I'm looking forward to the rest of the year. My first day went fine.


----------



## BelowtheCurrent (Mar 14, 2013)

Pretty good. It's gonna be a tough semester but the classes are really interesting and the professors are very nice.


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

My first day was a week ago but it was good! I got to talk to a bunch of people.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I started two weeks ago, but my first day wasn't all that bad honestly. I know most of the people in my classes, so I have someone to talk to at least. And I've already made a new friend, which it awesome for me because I find it hard to make friends sometimes.


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

It was surprisingly good.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

It was ok, I hope it stays that way


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

kittenamos said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is a 10 minute presentation I will have to give for one of my art history classes later in the year.  :hide I'm not looking forward to that . . .
> 
> But other then that, I'm really excited about my classes and I'm looking forward to the rest of the year. My first day went fine.


Very nice. Yeah, there's nothing worse on the first day then looking at the syllabus and seeing a big presentation. Eek.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

these answers are surprising me. talking to people? you guys made friends too!? How...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

It was ok
Nothing intresting, I just went to my classes and minded my own buissness. 
No one talked to me which doesn't suprise me but oh well...theres a whole semester left to go through...


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yesterday was my 1st day of school. I completely missed my first class cause it was at 8am and I was late for my other...I also left early during class break. Honestly have no idea why I chose to go back to school.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

kittenamos said:


> The only thing I'm worried about is a 10 minute presentation I will have to give for one of my art history classes later in the year.  :hide I'm not looking forward to that . . .


Man, I'm not even _in_ school anymore, but still, just reading that causes a spike of anxiety in me.

Good for you people who push through that stuff.


----------



## Chloenkylerweird (Aug 26, 2013)

i was cynical when i walked out my door this morning,but my day was surprisingly not terrible.


----------



## Chloenkylerweird (Aug 26, 2013)

i was cynical when i walked out the door this morning,but my day was surprisingly not terrible.


----------



## Jynxed (Aug 24, 2013)

I started a few weeks ago. The first day was awful, and really awkward. I kept getting lost, I ate lunch by myself. It's gotten better though. I have 2-3 friends that I eat with and have 1 class with one of them. I'm not getting lost too much anymore lol. I just hope it keeps getting better. *Trying to stay positive about it.*


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

My first day was last week, on monday. It was ok. Easy teachers, for the most part, and I really dig my music seminar teacher. It's pretty much my favorite class so far, my storyboard class for animation being second. But my math and sociology class that I have on mondays are terribly dull. 

Other than that, on the first day, I already had made a few new friends, which is amazing for me. My mum and sisters even congratulated me when I reported back home  My plan to be more social and act confident is working. I think the new slate and the concentration of like-minded people who also happen to be very friendly (people mostly approached me, so I still have to work on initiating socialization) had eased me into trying on this new attitude. I was tired of being anxious, miserable, and completely alone. 
Though I don't care much to make friends "just because", I admit having contacts to eat meals with and play videogames with is keeping my schedule filled, thus keeping my distracted from falling into hopelessness and self pity again. This school year so far, with the first couple weeks out of the way, looks like it could go by pretty decently.


----------



## VioletHour (Aug 26, 2013)

I know people in all my classes except bio. My bio lecture was big 100+ people and noisy. I told myself to talk to one person but I didn't, so maybe next time. Other than that, pretty good.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Sleep inducing. I got pissed off at the professor for going beyond the end of class to show us pictures and I stormed out. I have a horribly bad temper sometimes. I needed to pee though, so I had an excuse.


----------



## SymphonicLove (Aug 7, 2013)

I wish I was being melodramatic but it was absolutely terrible.


----------



## Dunban (Dec 30, 2012)

SymphonicLove said:


> I wish I was being melodramatic but it was absolutely terrible.


Same for me, ugh...


----------



## Slumknox (Feb 25, 2013)

My face decided to break-out in zits, during the first week of class.


----------



## VeMuñeca (Sep 5, 2013)

My first day was great. I don't really like my classes, but it was good because it was my birthday.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

I was late, the train was delayed by 10-15 minutes... and it takes about another 10 minutes to get to my class so I missed part of the first assignment. Otherwise, I was a bit nervous as to what to expect but it was really great seeing old friends and classmates again. It feels like we just picked up where we left off lol.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Can't even express how glad I am that I'm not in school anymore. Please, can some more people expand upon on their first days so that I can remember how awful it is, and how great it is that I no longer need to do engage in it.

I am taking an acting class in the city, starting next week, though. I'm practically peeing myself, I'm so excited. It may suck, but if it does, then I can do my normal routine of bailing out.


----------

